# Staghorn, I think?



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey everyone. I have a 20g high planted, 3" eco-complete substrate, 2x24 watt t5ho lighting, dose EI, and have pressurized co2. I just recued my lighting to about 7 hours a day down from 8. I have what appears to be staghorn algae, black threads on my driftwood and kinda hair on some plants. New growth on my plants are bright green but eventually become covered. I have had the tank running with the reduced photoperiod for about a week and a half but havent seen much of a decline in the hair algae. I try to pick off what I can but it is pretty difficult. Any suggestions as to what I should do or any suggestions for a cleanup crew?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been battling the same Algae. Some people say to up the CO2 and keep dosing and some say to use Seachem Excel. I'm doing the latter since I don't have pressurized CO2. Supposibly you have to double the Excel dosage from what the bottle states. So far, its been 5 days since I first dosed Excel and I noticed something different about the Staghorn (hairs)... They stopped growing and they are all turning light brown/red. Looks like its working so far... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good. I have tried upping the co2, even slowly, and the fish seem to head to the top for air if I adjust it from where I have it now.


----------



## SleepySin (Mar 2, 2009)

Staghorn algae is the new nemesis in my 30g. Although it is easy to remove by hand, it wouldn't be practical in my case because it's everywhere. It's been said that Siamese Algae Eaters will eat this (along with a couple of other problematic algae in my tank) so hopefully my favorite fish store will have them in stock today *crossing fingers* .. 

It began as a few stringy 'root-like' things coming from our rocks (first picture) and then it just started blanketing more and more smooth rocks in the tank (second and third photos)..


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

I am not really certain what to do. It looks slightly different than what is on your rocks, but looks like what is on your plant. Mine is really thin and hair like and it all intertwined in my rotala wallichii. I cant figure out what I should do, I dose EI, and have light for around 6 hours a day now. I have yet to see a decline.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Update:

My Staghorn has stopped growing completely, or at least I haven't seen any new beginnings. I've been pruning all the old dead algae and my tank is begnining to look like normal again. I'll take pics tonight if I have time. 

My vote goes for Excel for killing this vermin.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

hydrogen peroxide kills hair algae, i use it all the time.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Is Staghorn considered to be hair algae?

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

My algae is looking more like pictured here http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae/hair2-thumb.jpg . I have good co2 levels, and i dose EI recommended for a 20-40 gallon tank. The only thing I can think of is possibly my filter, which is a measily HOB. Could this be cause for this algae, low circulation I mean?


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

How are you measuring the amount of CO2 in your tank? It may not be sufficient especially with a HOB filter which tends to outgas the CO2. Proper circulation is also something to look into.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a drop checker which reads lime green for the majority of the time. If I turn up m co2 it causes my fish to reach for the surface. I am guessing circulation is my problem. I do not have the money to buy a canister filter right now, but would a powerhead suffice? If so, what kind and where should I place it? Remember, its a 20g high. Circulation is the only thing I think it could possibly be for it to be this bad :icon_cry: .


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Better circulation will help to ensure that all your plants are getting enough CO2 and nutrients. Suggest you check out the Hydor Koralia powerheads, they have a more dispersed flow than standard powerheads. Lots of existing threads already about these powerheads, do a search. A Koralia 1 would probably work well for that size tank, the nano may be too little flow and the Koralia 2 may be too much. As far as placing it in the tank that is going to depend on where your dead spots are, hardscape placement etc., there is no stock answer. I have a Koralia powerhead placed above my CO2 diffuser. It blows the bubbles around the tank and into the path of the output from my spray bars which then help to further diffuse the mist around the tank. If you can raise your lights up that is also worth a try. 2.4 wpg of T5HO is quite a bit of light, reducing the photoperiod is not as effective as reducing light intensity. Raising the fixture will reduce light intensity.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

I have the lights on their legs above the tnak so I think it is raised enough, but I could raise more if needed. I have my eye on an eheim 2232 ecco. I notice it doesn't come with a spray bar from my understanding. Would it be in my interest to order a spray bar kit from big als to go along with it if I were to go this route? They are here http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18651/si1382776/cl0/eheimspraybarset494


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> I've been battling the same Algae. Some people say to up the CO2 and keep dosing and some say to use Seachem Excel. I'm doing the latter since I don't have pressurized CO2. Supposibly you have to double the Excel dosage from what the bottle states. So far, its been 5 days since I first dosed Excel and I noticed something different about the Staghorn (hairs)... They stopped growing and they are all turning light brown/red. Looks like its working so far... I'll keep you posted.


same here....my tank was absolutely overrun with the stuff. i started using excel as well at the recomended dosage (i'm also injecting co2) and all my staghorn is slowly starting to turn red. i also noticed it must be dying because i could vac up alot of it this morning off the plant leaves.


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

KentCurtis said:


> My algae is looking more like pictured here http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae/hair2-thumb.jpg . I have good co2 levels, and i dose EI recommended for a 20-40 gallon tank. The only thing I can think of is possibly my filter, which is a measily HOB. Could this be cause for this algae, low circulation I mean?


its said to flourish in poor/dirty water conditions (high in organics). your hob might be a culprit but it could be something else. i have two hob filters that keep my water crystal clear. they must be doing their job well but i'm plagued by this stuff. my only thought is that i have a piece of driftwood that might be leaching alot of organics into my water. iv'e since remoed it and started dosing with excel and its dying. funny thing is...it was on the driftwood that it first started growing. also keeping the tank clean and regular water changes seems to help keep it in check. i am injecting about 4-5 BPS of co2 which causes my oh to drop to 6.8-6.7. that should mean i have a pretty decent amount of co2 in my water with a hardness of 5. didn't seem to hurt the stuff in the least. it actually was growing better when i upped my co2. only excel seems to be working by itself or possibly also because i removed the driftwood.


----------



## SleepySin (Mar 2, 2009)

I've used H2O2 on some specimens and that does seem to do the trick but it's really not practical if the stuff is on a lot of your plants/driftwood/rocks so...

I went to one of my LFS to consult the plant expert about staghorn algae (and the other varieties I have in the tank) and aside from keeping the CO2 up, he also suggests the use of phosphate-removing granules (ferric oxide - which is rechargeable) over phosphate pads.


----------



## SleepySin (Mar 2, 2009)

KentCurtis said:


> I am not really certain what to do. It looks slightly different than what is on your rocks, but looks like what is on your plant. Mine is really thin and hair like and it all intertwined in my rotala wallichii. I cant figure out what I should do, I dose EI, and have light for around 6 hours a day now. I have yet to see a decline.


My staghorn started out thin and spindly but over the course of the past week or two, it's become much thicker, even on the plants.


----------

